# My Shih Tzu has a big bump on his tail.



## xlilsp1keyx (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't notice it earlier... he has a bump on his tail under all his fur. He doesnt bite on it or nor does it bug him. Not sure what it is, can anyone help?? Is it a pimple? I'm a bit scared to use a needle to try to pop the bump. any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

DON'T POP IT!!

See a vet.


----------



## xlilsp1keyx (Aug 16, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> DON'T POP IT!!
> 
> See a vet.


Thanks. I will. Any idea what it could be??

also the bump is kind of soft


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It could be anything from a benign cyst, to a cancerous tumor. You need to have a vet check it out. There are also things like Bot Fly larvae, that can have the larvae removed, and kept clean so it won't get infected.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, take your pooch to the vet. Get a needle aspirate done. They are not 100% but some cells can be easily seen under microscope. Maybe your vet can look at the cells on the slide at his office. If your vet sends the slides out to a pathologist it will be more expensive. Watch for changes in the lump. Does it fill up with fluid? Or get bigger with manipulation? My dog has had several different masses cancer and noncancerous removed. Good luck.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

PS Definitely do not pop it. OUCH!


----------



## xlilsp1keyx (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your help and input guys. I took my shih tzu to the vet last weekend. Doctor said it's most likely a sebaceous cyst. Now is where I might need some more help from you guys. I already ran a blood test which costed me 80 bucks. This blood test was to see if my dog was good enough to put to sleep in order to undergo surgery. Test results came back and everything checked out fine.

Now I could...
1) have him undergo surgery which will cost about $400 to remove this and supposly never come back. But I'm afraid this will cause him lots of pain and there's always that small chance of something going wrong.

2) Use the freeze method which cost $40 bucks a session. Doctor recommended the pet to come back at least 3 times which is about $120. But this will or might eventually come back.

3) Ignore the cyst as it does not hurt or bother my pet. Take a risk as it might burst and regrow again. Also take a risk and 20% chance to see if the cyst disappear on its on. This will also be painfree as he does not need to do any treatments or surgery.

Now with all the cost and well being for my dog, has anyone had experience with this cyst?? I'm thinking of just leaving it alone since it doesnt bother my pet at all and also the cost is just way too much to have something so small removed. On top I dont want my dog to go through any pain or any bad outcomes. Any inputs??


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally, if it isn't hurting the dog, and not cancerous, then I'd take a wait and see approach.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have it removed and be done with it. Peace of mind goes a long way. $400 doesn't sound bad to me but then again I was excited yesterday when Skyler's xrays were only $360.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

You should have your vet do a needle aspirate to be more clear of what it could be. But $400 to remove the lump is very cheap. Anytime my dog has a mass removed its a guarenteed grand.


----------



## Dogtail (Jul 8, 2020)

xlilsp1keyx said:


> I can't believe I didn't notice it earlier... he has a bump on his tail under all his fur. He doesnt bite on it or nor does it bug him. Not sure what it is, can anyone help?? Is it a pimple? I'm a bit scared to use a needle to try to pop the bump. any help is appreciated. Thanks.


Would like the outcome of the bump on your dogs tail. Mine also has a bump and they want to cut her tail off.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thread is 9-years-old.


----------

